# Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card



## The gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

My PC config are :

-Processor
intel i3 3220 3.30ghz

-Motherboard
gigabyte ga-b75m-d3h

-Ram
corsair vengeance 4GB ddr3

-PSU
cooler master thunder 450 W

i have ordered Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card for my pc.
just want to know is this right graphic card for gaming and for my pc..??


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah it is quite good but dont expect too much from the card... u can barely go to ultra settings! For 720p gaming it would be fine and can run any games till now surely at med settings. BTW you should have considered FX-6300 against 3220 else 4130 is also out (there might be no performance diff but latest ones always have some perks).
This is an avg rig, i hope you are not hardcore gamer obsessed with 1080p ultra 
Kindly share ur specs price too with date of purchase!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

HD7770 is a very good budget graphic card. You can easily run many games at 1666x900 at medium settings. It will max all games at 1024x768 eyes closed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> HD7770 is a very good budget graphic card. You can easily run many games at 1666x900 at medium settings. It will max all games at 1024x768 eyes closed.


i agree . i have the same gpu .


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

GO for the ASUS model if you can, Sapphire one has only 1 year of warranty


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> GO for the ASUS model if you can, Sapphire one has *only 1 year of warranty*



any  link please. the are providing 3 years of warranty afaik.(2 years of labour)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

They provide a full 3 years of warranty
ON SALE! - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5 - Rs.9,149 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
try locally, i had bought it for 8.2k 
Also, if you buy one now, you will get a game of your choice for free (steam key)
See radeon bronze reward..
I think this applies to sapphire as well


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> They provide a full 3 years of warranty
> ON SALE! - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5 - Rs.9,149 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> try locally, i had bought it for 8.2k
> Also, if you buy one now, you will get a game of your choice for free (steam key)
> ...


i meant not the asus one. but the sappphire one. where does it provide only 1 year of warranty?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 17, 2013)

They provide 3 years warranty - 2 years (replacement) + 1 year labour (no replacement)


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 17, 2013)

I am playing cod ghost at high at 1900*1020 settings. resident evil 4 at highest at same resolution. also ac 4, grid 2, max payne 3. only game that is causing problem is bf4 but i think thats because of 4gb ram. I wonder how high do u need more .. oo yes i have 3rd gen i5 thats the only difference.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i meant not the asus one. but the sappphire one. where does it provide only 1 year of warranty?


ohh i think they have changed their warranty policy, my bro used to own a hd 6870 and it had 1 year warranty..
Now it says 3 years on Flipkart page.. 
My bad


----------

